

Why don't big tech companies offer to buy a few islands from Greece? - demirb


======
mariuolo
And do what with them? There isn't much overlap between IT and the tourism
business.

~~~
demirb
Creating a tech country sounds interesting, but this is the main reason:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4334356/larry-page-
wants-t...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4334356/larry-page-wants-to-set-
aside-a-part-of-the-world-for-experimentation)

